
History of APIs - apievangelist
http://www.apievangelist.com/2012/12/20/history-of-apis/
======
cardamomo
It would be interesting to see an API museum arise. Not just a prose history
of APIs, but a history that is accompanied by "snapshots" of said APIs at
given points in time.

